# F/A vs. T/A the argument settled



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

Check this video of Jack Schwager speaking on the topic. (about 10 minutes in)

http://www.fxcmexpo.com/video/jackschwager.htm

That's it! The argument settled! Schwagers got the good oil!

Cheers


----------



## Julia (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Wayne,

I couldn't get this video to run properly.  Took several attempts to get it to even start then it keeps cutting out.  Can you save me any further anguish and just tell us what his conclusion is???

Julia


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Julia,

The answer in a nutshell is "What works for you!"

Schwager is famous of course for his books "The Market Wizards" and "The New Market Wizards" etc etc

Cheers


----------



## brisvegas (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Every trader on this forum should watch that video . its pure gold .

.................. bris


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

If you can get the video to work, it is really worth watching because Jack has a few things to say on other trading topics as well.

I should add, thanks to "logic" over on RC who posted it (and a couple of other videosas well)

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

I'm the same as Julia, could only get segments and that was just too painful to keep going. I'm dying to see it and hear him speak so if anyone comes across a download version please let me know.


----------



## Realist (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

I agree that traders can use either, either or both. Whatever they want. If they want to use technical analysis, a dartboard, the lotto numbers, a horoscope, or the weather forecast to pick their stocks no problem - there's always stop-losses right?  Some people have become very rich using these methods.

If you wanna lose weight you can use Atkins, Weight Watchers, an ab-dominizer, Jenny Craig, Weight losss drinks, a personal trainer, boot camp, stomach stapler or diruetics - they all work to some degree, there are examples of them all being highly succesfull. They work!!

However.....

Every overweight person who eats regular small portions of mainly water rich foods, with a little meat and carbs, and drinks mainly water and exercises very regularly does lose weight and keeps it off!!

And over the longterm everyone who regularly puts money into a selection of diversified well run companies that are undervalued and make large profits and pay good dividends and holds them as long as possible will profit!!

There's no doubt Technical trading and ab-dominizers work for some people. 

But investing and being healthy works for everyone!   

The one and only difference is the later options require discipline, and whether most people like to admit it or not they are not disciplined and look for a quick fix instead.


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I agree that traders can use either, either or both. Whatever they want. If they want to use technical analysis, a dartboard, the lotto numbers, a horoscope, or the weather forecast to pick their stocks no problem - there's always stop-losses right?  Some people have become very rich using these methods.
> 
> If you wanna lose weight you can use Atkins, Weight Watchers, an ab-dominizer, Jenny Craig, Weight losss drinks, a personal trainer, boot camp, stomach stapler or diruetics - they all work to some degree, there are examples of them all being highly succesfull. They work!!
> 
> ...




Thank you for your wisdom Realist  

But for the 34,865,987,234,865,567,980,679,345th time, investing and trading are different.


----------



## brisvegas (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Julia,
> 
> The answer in a nutshell is "What works for you!"
> 
> ...





I will get those books out and read them again , has been a couple years . The Chapter Wizard Lessons in Market Wizards 2 is like a rundown of that video to a degree for those that have the book but havent got the neccesary bandwidth to view the video . 

.......... bris


----------



## Realist (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Thank you for your wisdom Realist
> 
> But for the 34,865,987,234,865,567,980,679,345th time, investing and trading are different.




So is a healthy lifestyle and buying an Ab-dominizer.  

They both try and achieve the same result though....


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> So is a healthy lifestyle and buying an Ab-dominizer.
> 
> They both try and achieve the same result though....




Wrong.

For the 34,865,987,234,865,567,980,679,346th time, A trader is running a business buying and selling a commodity. It could be corn flakes, chocolate bars, womens lingerie, or shares or futures. It is for income generation, the excess of which will be directed towards investments.

Investing is... well everybody knows what investing is, and its different to trading.

Let's not go over it all over AGAIN!

Cheers


----------



## Realist (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Fair enough, just was drawn in and tempeted to post here...

The title was too tempting.   

Anywho off to bed, work tomorrow in about 9 hours damn it...


----------



## eddievanhalen (13 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

He bascially said exactly what I would've said (or tried to say) if given the same brief.  Fantastic.

Ed


----------



## swingstar (14 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Awesome speech. Thanks for posting the link.

Bummer you can't pause and rewind etc.


----------



## TraderPro (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Not again...   

With regards to Traders, Michael Pascoe had an interesting article about it in the "YourTradingEdge" rag... have a read of it in your local newsagent - its on the back page...

Props to wayneL for another great link!


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Schwager tried to make a living trading futures and blew his account up!

Well thats what Radge told me once.


----------



## Realist (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Okay block your eyes Wayne, you aint gonna like this...

I just watched that video.  The guy is truly a clown.

"25% return per month for 10 years in a row"  Hahahahahaaaaaaa!!

Gimme a break.    

Then he says oh but he didn't put all his money in, because he was taught to be safe. Hahahahaaa, Then if he did that it aint 25% per month is it?

What a moronic comment. 

 I can supposedly make 100% per day for 10 years if I start with one dollar and beg for a dollar on the street, then the next day start with a dollar and do the same.

The point is unless it is compounding you aint making good returns.

Buffet relies on compounding and not paying tax, hence he is the 2nd richest man in the world, this clown relies on stories, hence he needs to run semiars to earn a meagre living.



"There is no such thing as a rich Technician, unless you count those that sell their services."

That I can agree with!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Okay block your eyes Wayne, you aint gonna like this...
> 
> I just watched that video.  The guy is truly a clown.
> 
> ...




Maybe you should note it all down in a book and sell it to your imaginary friends.


----------



## Milk Man (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Realist;

http://www.iasg.com/mainframe.asp?

Check the methods involved in getting these returns. Maybe you could *INVEST *in one of these huh? Its better to be the TAB than the punter; numbers never lie, horses falter sometimes. Does that make sense?


----------



## Realist (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

$1000 traded at *25% return per month*, not compounding equals $61,000 after 20 years.  BEFORE TAX AND BROKERAGE

$1000 invested at *2% per month compounding * equals $116,000 after 20 years.

Almost twice as much.

Now you'll find that after tax and brokerage 2% per month compounding beats 25% per month not compouding by 400%. 

IT IS 4 times better to get the 2% compounding!! than 25% not compounding.


Snake, my imaginary friend, what do you think of that?   :


----------



## ice (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

"There is no such thing as a rich Technician"

You have the empirical evidence to support this of course?

Personally I don't know whether there is or not, but claims like this need to be substantiated if you're using them to argue your position.


ice


----------



## Realist (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				ice said:
			
		

> "There is no such thing as a rich Technician"
> 
> You have the empirical evidence to support this of course?
> 
> ...




I never said it Swaeger referred to it.

I do wonder if there are many though, some will of course get lucky, there are some lotto and horse race, and casino millionaires of course.

There will be some millionaire technical traders, I doubt any billionaire though??


----------



## Phoenix (30 August 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

For those of you who want to download and view it here it is.

http://www.fxcmexpo.com/video/Jack Schwager-FXCM Streaming Expo1Mbps_001.swf

Go right click - then file save as. Btw i didn't hack for this


----------



## TraderPro (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> For those of you who want to download and view it here it is.
> 
> http://www.fxcmexpo.com/video/Jack Schwager-FXCM Streaming Expo1Mbps_001.swf
> 
> Go right click - then file save as. Btw i didn't hack for this




Link doesn't work - all it does is download a file that links to the real file... Macromedia Flash is getting smarter... a long time ago you can simply just download flash files and save it to your harddrive but now they've found a way to restrict that...


----------



## bunyip (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I never said it Swaeger referred to it.
> 
> I do wonder if there are many though, some will of course get lucky, there are some lotto and horse race, and casino millionaires of course.
> 
> There will be some millionaire technical traders, I doubt any billionaire though??




Poor old Realist, as usual the big expert on trading even though he doesn't trade himself, and has to go to work every day while many successful traders stay at home and earn an excellent living working less than an hour a day from the comfort of their home offices.

First he quotes Schwaeger by saying....."There is no such thing as a rich Technician, unless you count those that sell their services."

Then he agrees with Schwaeger by stating....."That I can agree with!"

Then he starts doubting himself by saying....."I do wonder if there are many though".

Then later in the very same post he changes his mind yet again by stating....
"There will be some millionaire technical traders".

Fair dinkum, is this bloke a clown or what? Every time the poor bugger opens his mouth he puts his foot in it. He just can't seem to help himself.

Bunyip


----------



## tech/a (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

*Experience *  Answers questions like these and removes the necessity to hypotherise or theorise.

Inexperience is easily detected.


----------



## Sir Burr (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

http://www.fxcmexpo.com/video/Jack Schwager-FXCM Streaming Expo1Mbps_001.flv

Save that file - play it using "VLC Media Player".

As you are saving it you can still play what you have downloaded so far using VLC. Note that the file is half a GB!

Cheers

Edit: For the interested, URLSnooper2 does the trick.


----------



## swingstar (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				Sir Burr said:
			
		

> http://www.fxcmexpo.com/video/Jack Schwager-FXCM Streaming Expo1Mbps_001.flv
> 
> Save that file - play it using "VLC Media Player".
> 
> ...




I was going to ask how you found that... I even emailed the company and asked if they had a non-Flash version.


----------



## Sir Burr (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				swingstar said:
			
		

> I was going to ask how you found that... I even emailed the company and asked if they had a non-Flash version.




Another free utility for video is SPD which records MMS streaming video.

With URLSnooper2, it requires joining up their Forum to get the free licence which is a bit of a pain! :

By the way, I'm still downloading Jacks video. With a 256 connection, it will take 6hrs or so!


----------



## Julia (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *Experience *  Answers questions like these and removes the necessity to hypotherise or theorise.
> 
> Inexperience is easily detected.




Hello Tech

I'm sure you'd agree that inexperience of itself isn't a problem, as with newcomers asking questions which may appear silly to more experienced members?

It's Realist's tendency to combine his trading inexperience with an astonishing degree of assured, "know it all" commentary that can so irritating.

Julia


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> ....couldn't get this video to run properly.  Took several attempts to get it to even start then it keeps cutting out.  Can you save me any further anguish and just tell us what his conclusion is???Julia



Julia, Well I can tell you it's a bit like that US religious preacher who used to  broadcast, "do as I say, not necessarily as I do - with the added twist that "I'm going to give you 30 options so as not to be tied down" - And then he admits he prefers not to trade.   Like the man saying to the sheepdog "ok I just whistled you - what does that mean?  (dog goes chasing off the screen) - yep either come here, or go chasing kangaroos, but whatever you do don't defy me". 

You can make some funny contradictions if you cut and paste bits of his speech - and present it in a different sequence. 

For instance "Women make better traders than men because they are less self-opinionated and less egotistical"  Apart from the fact that that is RIDICULOUS !! (sheesh next thing they'll want the vote!! )  ,  and before you get good vibes,   he previously says that 

"Some say a monkey throwing darts at the Wall Street Journal will do as well as the average investor, I disagree, I say he'll do BETTER". - allegedly because the average trader is not prepared to become uncomfortable with his predicament, whereas the monkey doesnt give a shinbone.  - in the end he seems to say that 

1. the monkey will do better unless the trader is uncomfortable !!.
2. a women is prbably comprabale to a monkey thrwing darts
3. I'm going to do all my trading(/investing? - for the 36,458th time) on a bed of nails from now on.   
4. I'm not sure if the women also have to be uncomfortable - presumably a moderately uncomfortable woman and a seriously uncomfortable man are about equal  :whip 
btw, the tape lasts a long time, more that 1 hour from memory.


----------



## wayneL (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Julia, Well I can tell you it's a bit like that US religious preacher who used to  broadcast, "do as I say, not necessarily as I do - with the added twist that "I'm going to give you 30 options so as not to be tied down" - And then he admits he prefers not to trade.   Like the man saying to the sheepdog "ok I just whistled you - what does that mean?  (dog goes chasing off the screen) - yep either come here, or go chasing kangaroos, but whatever you do don't defy me".
> 
> You can make some funny contradictions if you cut and paste bits of his speech - and present it in a different sequence.
> 
> ...




I'm trying to figure out whether this post is satirical, ironical or sarcastic (or all three), but in any case, I don't think it represents what Schwager said for anyone but the most cynical amongst us.

I no longer ride over fences, but that doesn't preclude me from making intellegent comment about it.

Cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out whether this post is satirical, ironical or sarcastic (or all three), but in any case, I don't think it represents what Schwager said for anyone but the most cynical amongst us.  I no longer ride over fences, but that doesn't preclude me from making intellegent comment about it.  Cheers



PLEASE TAKE THIS AS A JOKE
Probably all 3 mate -  Incidentally rather than flame any fire here, Im sure that there is a level or sarcasm that qualifies as "jest" is there not   It's not as if I'm going overboard like the Chaser's War on Evrything. (yes one of my favourite shows - maybe that explains it for you)

If I said "Is anyone else noticing that it's getting hot in here ?" - now that would be about 25% satirical jest, 25% ironical jest, 25% sarcastic jest, - and 50% just an appeal for less personal criticism around here  

If I said there are 3 kinds of people - those that can add up and those that can't - I guess that would be 75% satirical and 50% extremely rude to the fourth and any other kinds of people that I've forgotten.

Maybe my comment about the 34,567th time is satirical / ironical / sarcastic against you or Realist -but (no sarcasm intended)
a) I'm not sure if its against you or Realist ? - or both?
b) I didn't mean any offence, to either of you - and
c) I'm such a newbee I'm learning whatever anyone says!  - like an avid tennis fan I log on and watch the tennis balls go flying back and forth.
also
d) I don't care if Realist is experienced or not - he makes as much sence as Mr Schwaeger. (imho).

You will surely agree that Schwaeger gets away with a massive number of generalities and contradictions.  btw, did you hear him say those two comments I highlighted?  (monkeys vs men vs women) they are in there, - believe me.   Heck, jest for fun, I go on to hypothesise where they could lead.  eg he literally states that a monkey with darts will do better than the average trader. - Gimme some darts and a monkey suit quick!! (sarcastic? no - jest).

Hek (also) if I'd paid any more than a few bucks to hear that speech - and I can only guess that it cost a lot more than that to sit in the audience - and unless it was a bloody good dinner thrown in - then I'd be asking for my money back.  Perhaps it all went over my head.  

One of the objections I had with a previous financial adviser / superannuation broker I had - where I previously had my super fund - was that there were 34,567 plans ( no satire) and the responsibility was mine to pick the best one, and - if I guessed wrong, it was my fault - suddenly decided I might as well get "in the driver's seat" with a SMSF - so far Im going backwards, but hey - I've found this great coin that seems to come down heads when it should (not like my last coin- jest) - so my luck seems to have turned. (reality) 

btw wayne - you'll have to give us your opinion about riding over fences.  :hide:


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Wayne
On the subject of riding (horses I presume) over fences - I offer the following by way of appeasement :- hope you like it.
By Australia's first poet ( Adam Lindsay Gordon), 

"Oh the vigour with which the air is rife !
The spirit of joyous motion;
The fever, the fullness of animal life,
Can be drained from no earthly potion!
The lungs with the living gas grow light, 
and the limbs feel the strength of ten,
While the chest expands with its madd'ning might 
GOD'S GLORIOUS OXYGEN.

Thus the measured stroke, on elastic sward,
Of the steed three parts extended,
Hard held, the breath of his nostrils broad,
With the golden ether blended;
Then the leap, the rise from the springing turf,
The rush through the bouyant air,
And the light shock landing - the veriest serf
Is an emporer then and there.

Ahh now THAT's my idea of poetry my friend.
PS He's probably better known for the lines about :-
"Life is mostly froth and bubble, two things stand like stone, Kindness in another's trouble, courage in your own". - bloody magic mate. :bier:


----------



## wayneL (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> PLEASE TAKE THIS AS A JOKE
> Probably all 3 mate -  Incidentally rather than flame any fire here, Im sure that there is a level or sarcasm that qualifies as "jest" is there not   It's not as if I'm going overboard like the Chaser's War on Evrything. (yes one of my favourite shows - maybe that explains it for you)
> 
> If I said "Is anyone else noticing that it's getting hot in here ?" - now that would be about 25% satirical jest, 25% ironical jest, 25% sarcastic jest, - and 50% just an appeal for less personal criticism around here
> ...




OK thanks for the clarification... and the humour, it is appreciated  

But one can find contradictions in any hour long pontifications on any topic; even those beacons of consistency and conceptual integrity, our politicians.



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> btw wayne - you'll have to give us your opinion about riding over fences.



Well I think the popularity of George Morris has had a negative impact on the technique of our riders over big fences. I much prefer the European style.  LOL


----------



## swingstar (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Just for those who haven't heard of Schwager (appears to be a few), he is probably the most well-known name in trading literature. He's been a trader for most of his career, both on the desk and as a manager. I don't know how long he's been doing the seminar route, but I think with the contacts he has, the funds he's managed, and being the author of a few best-selling books, it's safe to say he isn't doing it to get by. 

The speech BTW, is pretty much a summation of what you'll read from any prominent author on trading (Tharp, Douglas, etc.), and a culmination of all the comments garnered from interviewing many successful traders.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Wayne, here's one about man's appetite for killing animals (Lex Talionis, A moral discourse)- and the challenge to man to give them a fair fight - like one bullet - a bit like the Deerhunter - but hunting a bear outside its cave.

BTW, I think of this poem whenever I see those teeth of yours 

"To beasts of the field, and fowls of the air, and fish of the sea alike,
Man's hand is ever slow to spare, and ever ready to strike;
With a licence to kill, and to work our will, In season by land or by water,
To our heart's content we may take our fill of the joys we derive from slaughter.
.........

Shall we hard hearted to their fates, thus soft hearted shrink from our own,
when the measure we meet is metred to us, when we reap as we've always sown,
Shall we who for pastime have squandered life, who are styled "the Lords of Creation",
Recoil from our chance of more equal strife , and our risk of retaliation.
....

But you've no remorseful qualms or pangs, When you kneel by the grizzly's lair,
On that conical bulllet your sole chance hangs, 'Tis the weak ones advantage fair,
And the shaggy giant's terrific fangs are ready to crush and tear.
Should you miss, one vision of home and friends, five words of unfinished prayer,
Three savage knife stabs, and so your sport ends
In the worrying grapple that chokes and rends :-
Rare sport, at least, for the bear!"

Adam Lindsay Gordon.


----------



## Sir Burr (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

Finished downloading this video and have been watching it. All the sections were good. Although, I had to pause it at this little bit...

Came to where Jack asked the audience questions and the very first question from a fellow was something that has had me questioning whether day trading is for me or not.

That very first question was "is trading lonely?" Jack seemed to me a little uncomfortable and not sure how to answer it.

Anyway, the answer was p!ss poor!

He should have had his chauffeur answer that one!


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				Sir Burr said:
			
		

> He should have had his chauffeur answer that one!



Sir Burr, you're right.  And can I ask you, did you really learn anything from that? - other than perhaps :-
the names of 125 traders whose styles have nothing in common with each other - the full gammit from chalk to cheese,
"it's hard work", "it's easy", 
"how to feel warm and fuzzy about your instincts irrespective, have courage etc", "it's VERY important that you always pull the plug when you've lost x%" (where x is a number that only you can decide) "or when you've made y%",
"push your luck with respect to x and y, otherwise you'll lose in the long run", "don't push your luck", 
"zen works", "zen is crazy", 
"read my books", "the book/lecture circuit is the only guaranteed way to make money from trading" etc. 
Sounded like a combined meeting of Gamblers Anonymous and the society of Las Vegas Casino sprukers.
My head is still spinning.  Think I'd prefer to read a few share-price-predictions on this forum than go through that again.   I just felt I'd spent an hour or so listening, and nothing to chaffeur it.


----------



## wayneL (3 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

2020

Can you offer us an improvement on Jacks message?

I'm all ears.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> 2020, Can you offer us an improvement on Jacks message?..



Wayne, probably, but you'll have to send the $1000 deposit for my lecture notes to Box 2020 GPO in your capital city.   Anyway I figured Sir Burr was maybe in agreement with me rather than you - but I'll let him confirm or deny that himself. 
Lol - funny how these things develop - I guess I started out trying to warn Julia not to get too excited about the video she couldn't watch.  Now I'm being asked to lecture on investment tactics -


----------



## wayneL (4 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Wayne, probably, but you'll have to send the $1000 deposit for my lecture notes to Box 2020 GPO in your capital city.   Anyway I figured Sir Burr was maybe in agreement with me rather than you - but I'll let him confirm or deny that himself.
> Lol - funny how these things develop - I guess I started out trying to warn Julia not to get too excited about the video she couldn't watch.  Now I'm being asked to lecture on investment tactics -




But... but... but..... now that our illusions of Jack as trading messiah are shattered, we need some more cliche'd wisdom to fill in the gaps.

Being the one to have de-constucted our collective belief system, I felt for sure you would be to the one to lead us from the wilderness; a new messiah so to speak.... and now you want to charge us?

I thought disiples were for free  

Sheesh!


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*

LOL, Buy the book - it'll probably say something like "toss a coin - heads buy, tails hold, and if it lands on its edge then sell.  BTW, "Hold" is a third option which Jack doesn't consider (from my recollection)  - doesnt even mention in 1.5 hours that I can recall.  If you want to know the main lesson that Ive learn in my 3 or 4 months of trading, it was probably that I should've held more often.  But Ive also been lucky - sold OXR at 3.60, and recently BHP at 28.69.  And I guess these were "gut feelings".   

Speaking of which - which is your preferred trading position  Or am I the only one in the witness box?

PS Also as I said up there somewhere, My other tactic would be to read the excellent posts around here - whether or not I agree with them "Think I'd prefer to read a few share-price-predictions on this forum than go through that again."

PPS Also I would train the monkey to shoot for the commodities section


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 September 2006)

*Re: F/A vs T/A the argument settled*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> he seems to say that :-
> 
> 1. the monkey will do better unless the trader is uncomfortable !!.
> 2. a women is prbably comprabale to a monkey thrwing darts
> ...



Wayne - I've worked it out - Make sure you train a FEMALE monkey to throw the darts!!!  While standing in nettles !!!  Given that the difference between success and failure is only a couple of percent - these couple of small tips (for free !!!) could make all the difference!!


----------

